# iPhone 4 - Quad-Band 2100Mhz support - T-Mobile? Mobility?



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone got any info on if the iPhone 4 will (at least theorhetically) work on Mobilicity or T-Mobile now that it supposed the 2100Mhz 3G band? Some blogs are saying yes, some are saying no...

From Apple.com/ca/iPhone:

"UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA (850, 900, 1900, 2100 MHz)"

From Mobilicity: 

"Mobilicity’s network uses a frequency called AWS, with bands 1700/2100. This is a fairly new frequency for phone carriers to use and there are only two other carriers in North America that use it."

Do phones need to have 1700 and 2100? Or just 2100 to work? Be nice to have some Unlimited Talk/Text/Data/Long Distance for $65!


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

There is a good chance it will work with T-Mobile (Heck, I think my 3GS worked on T-Mobile for a while when I went to Hawaii), but I am certain it will not work in the AWS band. The AWS is a split band, it uses both the 1700 and 2100 bands and the phone needs both. I thnk the radio modules are different for AWS also. WIND mobile is the same in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

That would be a nice price for sure. I pay over $120 to Rogers right now for a lot less service. I'm wondering what carriers will have the new iPhone and who will give me a better deal than Rogers ... I'm pretty much done with them I think as long as I can get the service i need from another telco that is ...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

iPhone 3GS supports the 2100Mhz band, but does not run on the new carriers. Different technology.


----------

